# Cheap Ebay Vintage Bargains?



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

this thread has been running a while on the American forum and is throwing up some interesting finds, also has helped out with I.D. on a few obscure watches. So I thought lets try it here and see what turns up. The watches are all under a tenner or twenty dollars, which is the land I live in mostly.

Couple of mine as a starter Opolis French made from the mid 70 has a Dodane 344-2 movement that I had never heard of cost a fiver.










Next up a Technos auto with an AS 1700/1 movement only just got this so haven't had time to sort it but bought as a non runner gave it a little shake and away it went won't handwind though so probably the keyless works needs sorting, runs well if worn and keeps time to 20sec a day new glass and a service and another fully functioning oldie.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

KevG said:


> this thread has been running a while on the American forum and is throwing up some interesting finds, also has helped out with I.D. on a few obscure watches. So I thought lets try it here and see what turns up. The watches are all under a tenner or twenty dollars, which is the land I live in mostly.
> 
> Couple of mine as a starter Opolis French made from the mid 70 has a Dodane 344-2 movement that I had never heard of cost a fiver.
> 
> ...


nice finds, I like cheap/bargain watches they are out there if you look in the right places.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I pick all my cheap bargains at the car boot sale,i rekindled my interest in watches only a few months ago,so i have some catching up to do!, these two watches were both under a Fiver and one was Â£2.50!,both work and the Montine needs adjusting only every couple of weeks, it has a 17 jewel movement,i adjust the time on the Ruhla every day,it has a pin pallet movement.

I do love bargains! :cheers:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

hi all,

here's my latest cheapo finds, three from the boot fair and one from ebay,the three together were boot fair finds. Two swiss hand wind watches made by splendid and a timex early digital. all three watches are unworn from new and just have a few storage marks. the two hand winders run and stop which is a shame but the timex works just fine including the light. the two handwinders will probably sit in my junk box forever but the timex will see some action.

next up is a citizen ana digi temp watch i bought from a blurred photo on ebay, it was labelled spares or repairs but worked just fine with a new battery, It's far less common than the version citizen re-issued in fact I can't seem to find any that match whilst googling. as for the prices, the three in the first photo were Â£1 each and the citizen was Â£7.50.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Really like the Citizen cracking looking watch at a bargain price. The 2 divers will probably just need a service to sort(I'll take them off your hands if you want :hypocrite.

Here's my latest Â£6.91 inc p&p.

1972 Timex running like a train after a clean.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

KevG said:


> Really like the Citizen cracking looking watch at a bargain price. The 2 divers will probably just need a service to sort(I'll take them off your hands if you want :hypocrite.
> 
> Here's my latest Â£6.91 inc p&p.
> 
> 1972 Timex running like a train after a clean.


great finds guys heres my latest if picture works!







a Summit c1965 cost Â£15 a bit more than I usually pay but its in full working order with a full Stainless case and is virtually as new.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

and another view;














movement is a 17J Unitas/Suter 6305.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Here are a few more all picked up off either car boots or you know where, this one a 1970's?Orient was IIRC Â£20 on a buy it now snapped up within a very short while of ad appearing,








next is an Ingersol (Â£6) all steel automatic that is NOS but the strap had been broken but now fixed,







and its insides


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

and last for now an Accurist 'Shockmaster' in vvgc cost I think Â£3,







and its very pretty movement,


----------

